# Scale the Summit



## victor5464 (Mar 18, 2009)

anyone know where i can i get any sort of tablature for this band?

Anything would be great thanks


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 18, 2009)

Chris is a member here. I read in Guitar World that he writes out all of the songs as he writes them. Perhaps he'd be willing to share. I think they write them out in standard notation, not tabs, but it wouldn't be too hard to transfer that to a tab.


----------



## victor5464 (Mar 18, 2009)

would you happen to know his username?


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2009)

ChrisLetchford


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 19, 2009)

yo. 

releasing a Tab Book for the entire new album in 2 weeks!

it will be up on our web-store for all those interested. scale the summit store


----------



## The Honorable (Mar 19, 2009)

I think this is the best reply to a "does anyone have tabs for this band" topic I have ever seen.


----------



## victor5464 (Mar 19, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> yo.
> 
> releasing a Tab Book for the entire new album in 2 weeks!
> 
> it will be up on our web-store for all those interested. scale the summit store



sweetness ima get it the day it comes out


----------



## Raxus Prime (Mar 19, 2009)

victor5464 said:


> sweetness ima get it the day it comes out



Me two!


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 20, 2009)

What are tabs?


----------



## MFB (Mar 20, 2009)

CynicEidolon said:


> What are tabs?









If not, then tabs are the notes of a song written out as the frets on each string versus standard sheet music, like such :


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol. Text(ual) sarcasm just doesn't work. 

Thanks though.


----------



## MFB (Mar 20, 2009)

At least I covered both bases instead of just possibly insulting you


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Mar 21, 2009)

FUCK. YES. 

Chris, you're the best for this. How did you guys go about doing the 8-string tabs?

EDIT: Also, what kind of price are we looking at here?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 21, 2009)

I know I am, haha because it took SOOOOO LONG to write everything out and I'm a fast guy with tabs and notation. It was just because we don't repeat a lot of parts, and I have to write out both guitars. So its a lot more than transcribing normal band's songs. 

It's all written out for 7 string guitar for both guitar parts. I did it that way since a lot more people play 7's than 8's, especially in my tuning. 

and it only messes up very few parts. 
"Glacial Planet" The chords in the beginning will be missing a note each. "The Great Plains", you'll miss out on one note at the end of the tapping section, and then there are a couple of other parts in various songs that the chords will be inverted to get close to the way I play them on the 8 string, and then throughout the cd certain melodies I re-wrote for 7 string so they are going to be a lot more challenging, but definitely playable on a 7 string

There is also a TON of material that you can get away with on a 6 string guitar in our tab book, since I wrote more than 3/4 the album before Travis switched to 7 string.


----------



## Raxus Prime (Mar 21, 2009)

Chris, Thanks for all your your work. I love the new album! Really looking forward to the book.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Mar 22, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> There is also a TON of material that you can get away with on a 6 string guitar in our tab book, since I wrote more than 3/4 the album before Travis switched to 7 string.


 
So when is he going to make the ultimate switch to 8-string?

How did you go about getting this thing published? Is it just done in GuitarPro and then printed out, or did someone pursue you to write it all out?


----------



## tian (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll make sure to grab a copy of the tab book as soon as it comes out. Maybe another shirt too...


----------



## victor5464 (Mar 22, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> It's all written out for 7 string guitar for both guitar parts.



you guys are amazing 
i was a little dissapointed when i thought some of would need an 8 string

definitely gonna buy a shirt with the book


----------



## eleven (Apr 9, 2009)

They just out out a Tab book. 

Scale The Summit &mdash; TAB BOOK (*NEW*)

-11


----------

